# Travelling to GRCM for treatment



## bump14

Hi folks  
Is anyone from NI heading over for treatment in Glasgow in 2011?
I will be getting treatment there in June, and would love to hear if anyone else will be getting treatment there.  Hopefully we'll get lots more success stories!   
Thanks
Bump


----------



## walsh1363

Hi bump I done my consents last wk at GCRM this is my 2nd cycle with them and they are fantastic


----------



## peachypam

Hey Bump14...I'm not from Ireland but am due to start my second cycle with GCRM in June!Lets hope this is our time!


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Bump, Walsh & Peachy Pam,

I am so delighted to see your posts today! I have been reading the GCRM thread closely on the Central Scotland Board as I start my stim injections next week & will be ready for EC hopefully early June if all goes well. My DH & I are delighted to be under the care of the GCRM.

Hope this a lucky time for all us ladies    . My drugs were all delivered today, I am so excited to be starting again finally!!!

CB


----------



## bump14

Hi guys, so glad to have some cycle buddies   
Walsh, my consent appt was on monday, so we will probably be close in dates.  
How and where are you all getting your scans done?  I'm not sure where the best place to go for them is.  Didnt like the attitude of D'donald on the phone, or the prices.  And RFC makes you wait til 4pm for results.  Why is nothing ever easy  I'm wondering if it would be easier to hop on a plane!
Bump


----------



## walsh1363

Last time I had my scans done at the rfc this time as we are doing a donor cycle I only need 1 scan so going to pop over to gcrm then if there's a problem they will sort me out there and then were are you all staying when you go over


----------



## bump14

Walsh - I don't know yet where I will be staying, but probably won't go over til near ec time.  
Claire - you must be so excited!    I am hopping up and down myself at the minute, and I dont even start stimming for a couple of weeks yet!  The preparation seems to take so long, compared to the stimming part! I wasn't told anything about a baseline scan, so I don't know if Im supposed to need one or not - my head is pickled!  

PeachyPam - Are you from Scotland?  If so, we will all be begging info about where to stay in Glasgow! lol!


What protocol are you all on?  Im on the programmed antagonist (i think this is what its called!)  so have a couple of weeks of metformin before i get started on norethisterone and then stim.


Bump


----------



## walsh1363

Bump any questions then ask away as I'm from Glasgow lol there is a Travel lodge at Braehead shopping centre 5mins from the clinic that is very handy


----------



## Jen555

Hi everyone,

I have just sent my bloods over to GCRM to check my AMH level, as soon as I get the results back we are going to make our 1st appointment, its all very exciting!

I have been advised to get me hep c/hiv etc blood tests done asap so I have everything prepared, does anyone know of anything else I need to get done in Northern Ireland before I can start the process with GCRM? xx


----------



## bump14

Thanks Walsh   .    Will def pick your brains as i go through the process!
Jen, glad you can join us.  You will probably need to make sure your smear test is up to date, and that you have rubella immunity.  You can get your gp to do both of those for you, and going through your gp will save you some money when you get to gcrm.  Thats all I can think of at the minute, although i chose to get my thyroid function checked before going through treatment as well.  I had hep B done through origin previously, but apparently it wasnt the right type of hep b test that had been done, so i had to get it done in glasgow as well.  You might need to double check exaclty what is needed for that.


Bump


----------



## Jen555

Bump - Thanks for the advice, just want to make sure i get things organised early.

Its really great to have people to chat to that are going through the same thing!


----------



## dandygirl

This is a great thread, as hubby and I decided to go with GCRM as well... heading mid june for the one-stop-shop day for test, consultant and consent. Will be sending over the bloods for AMH next week but we've been told by RFC that my FSH levels are practically off the chart at nearly 33 so it will be interesting to see if GCRM make any mention of that... so here's hoping that the AMH results don't back that up... otherwise we'll have to consider DE and I don't know if I'm entirely ready for that option...


----------



## maybee

Hi Girls 

Hope you don't mind me joining in. We are looking at different clinics and trying to make a decision where to go. My GP has suggested GCRM as he says a few patients from the practice have had successes there. I was wondering why you made the decision to go for GCRM?
Also, as we live in Belfast; how do I arrrange scans etc?


----------



## bump14

Dandy girl, good to have you on board      I hope your AMH comes out ok; but I think gcrm seem to be pretty good at giving you quite a tailored cycle so hopefully they will be able to work with you - fingers crossed.
Maybee -I was just looking into scans over here and it looks like you can get them done either at the rfc or with a private doc (r. roberts) in dundonald.  if you want to pm me, i can give you some more info.  gcrm will be an=ble to help as well, i think.  They are very used to us n. ireland girlies coming over for treatment! lol   
afm, i only have 2 more days before i start the metformin - yay


----------



## bump14

Just had my first metformin.  Really hoping I don't get too many nasty side effects.  But so far, so good   


Maybee, have you come to a decision yet?  Did you get all the info you needed?


Dandygirl, how are you doing?  Are you excited to be so close to your appt?


Jen, Walsh, Pam, Claire, hope you're doing ok. 


Bump


----------



## dandygirl

hiya bump14

trying not to think about it too much, as its still 3 weeks away,  we've both had the various tests done, hep b, c etc, but I still have to send over the blood sample for the AMH test before we go over as well as the rubella one.  And on top of that the RFC are looking for another FSH to be done for the NHS cycle! Honestly there must be buckets of my blood samples all over the place! I'm sure everybody feels the same!   'cuse my ignorance but what's metformin for?


----------



## bump14

The metformin is prescribed because i have pcos.  I think its supposed to lessen the chance of ohss


----------



## dandygirl

thanks bump14! Still getting to know all the meds!


----------



## bump14

Ok Walsh, I give up.        Where on earth is good to stay in Glasgow?  I have pretty achy joints, so a comfy bed is really important; bed not too hard etc.  I have been looking on the internet, and am so confused.  I was thinking about trying to keep the drugs cold as well - do we need somewhere with a fridge in the room?  Thank you in advance,

Bump


----------



## sparklyme

Bump we stayed in the holiday inn in the airport grounds. It was clean and comfy and you could also use the airport restaurants.


----------



## sparklyme

walsh1363 said:


> Bump any questions then ask away as I'm from Glasgow lol there is a Travel lodge at Braehead shopping centre 5mins from the clinic that is very handy


Also seen this hotel and it is only a 10 min walk ao so from the clinic and the shopping centre is great


----------



## holly01

Awwwh Ladies just wanted to pop on and wish everyone of you's    with GCRM i cannot reccomend them highly enuf they are fantastic!!
Our twins are 8months this week and they are all down to GCRM


----------



## bump14

Holly thank you, its lovely of you to pop in.  I just got my drugs delivered today, and can't believe how much there is!  I am so overwhelmed and confused


----------



## dandygirl

hi guys just to let you know that the AMH was as expected. Fair play to GCRM as they rang me this morning to put me in the picture with regards to the test and it would appear that I have an AMH of 1. Now I've been reading the High FSH/Low AMH thread on this forum and was fully prepared for this but am very impressed that GCRM rang to put us in the picture before we head over next week, so that if we wanted to change our minds and cancel the apts that was ok. Me and DH had already talked about the possibilty and said that we'd head over anyways to see what our options are. But it's nice to know that even though its a private clinic we're not being pushed into anything that we don't want to do. So roll on next week and hopefully we'll be better informed again!  My only worry is that based on this and the fact that the RFC has their own set of my AMH results I wonder if we'll have a battle on our hands to get on the list for the NHS cycle, (ie. that they'll use the low AMH as an exuse to exclude us).... anybody any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## bump14

Dandygirl,  I'm sorry to hear about your AMH.   Are you still going over to gcrm?  I hope they come up with a protocol that suits.  I'm not sure what would happen with rfc-they weren't testing amh when i signed my forms, so i dont know what their cutoffs are.  Hopefully it wouldn't stop them treating you though.
Bump


----------



## dandygirl

Hiya Bump14
Yes we had already discussed whether or not to go over to Glasgow and for the sake of the flights we said that we would, so at least we can discuss all the options now whether it be donor egg etc...
It will be interesting to see what options they put to us, but I have to say I feel in very capable hands at the minute... so full marks to GCRM so far!

D


----------



## bump14

Hope all the GCRM folks are doing well.   
I tested this morning -    Over the moon!


----------



## dandygirl

That's brillant news! absolutely delighted for you!!   

We were very impressed with GCRM when we went over, and they advised me to take DHEA drugs for 3 months, to see if that has any influence on my AMH, so we're not starting treatment until Sept at the earliest... but we know its a long shot.... the NHS have already turned us down for standard IVF and we're hoping that they'll fund egg donation if that's what we decide to do...


----------



## bump14

Fingers crossed for you, Dandygirl    I hope the DHEA works for you


----------



## holly01

Awh Congrats Bump14
Best wishes to all u other lovely ladies


----------



## cheeseandonion

Hello, I hope one of you can help me with getting the AMH test done at glasgow.  It seems that I can't get it done at Origin unless I am being treated there and I am not sure what route I want to go down yet.  Could you tell me what the process is and how I go about getting my blood to them and how long it will take to get my results back?  Thanks very much for replying and I wish you all the very best of luck.


----------



## walsh1363

Have you been in touch with GCRM ? If not you can post your sample over to them ( the nurse at your GP can do it for you ) and the results will take about a week good luck


----------



## cheeseandonion

Thanks very much for your reply, I spoke to them and they were very helpful and it seems straightforward.  They said to send it in a safebox, can you buy these at the post office?  I had a look on line but they only sell them in minimum packs of 12.


----------



## walsh1363

I have sent blood a few times over.I always wrap it in bubble wrap and put it in a jiffy bag


----------



## sparklyme

why has this wee thread been moved to Scotland?? Is it not NI Girls going to GCRM )0:


----------



## bump14

It DOES belong in the NI thread.  I started it specifically so us NI girls could exchange info, partic about travelling to Scotland for treatment, where to stay when there etc.


----------



## sparklyme

Can a we please send this back to ireland thread please


----------



## holly01

why have we been moved?


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies... so sorry. 

Someone did PM me the other day to move this back but I've had a lot on this week and then accidently deleted the PM and then forgot who and what it was and it's been niggling me all week what it was I was supposed to do... now I know.  

Sorry to have caused you undue distress. Total balls up on my part... it's a fair cop, guv! 


I have just changed the name of the thread slightly... this is just for search engine techy reasons I don't pretend to really understand (it confuses Google etc. when there's more than one thread with the same name, apparently.  ) but also so I (or someone else) doens't go ballsing it up and moving you back again.  

Happy chatting. 



Caz


----------



## holly01




----------



## bump14

Thanks Caz    Its good to be home!


----------



## walsh1363

That's me back on the old rollercoaster and back at GCRM had prostap injection 2wks ago and started tablets today so we are off on our holidays on Thursday then collect my wee embies when we return


----------



## dandygirl

well just had first treatment with gcrm, I've high fsh and low amh (1!) so even getting eggs was going 2 be a challenge... so far so good, 4 follicles on friday with 3 eggs, great result based on our situation, all 3 fertilised, but by today only 2 are really viable at the minute, so a 10 cell and 8 cell were put back today! We've another embyro but we don't think it'll last to Wednesday to the blastocyst stage so we can freeze it so this could be our only chance with 2 on board! keep fingers crossed for us everybody   

at this stage we can't fault gcrm, their advice and support from day 1 has been great, and they've been as accommodating as they can with us travelling from NI. Yes it has cost us more, but if we get a result it will all have been worth it, so would highly recommend any couple out there talk to them


----------



## dandygirl

just had BFP! Can't believe it... cannot keep the grin off my face... must calm down as still in work... know we've still a long way to go, but this is incredible...


----------



## holly01

Awwh congrats Dandygirl.an unreal feeling isnt it,good luck for the next 8 months,glad u had a good experience at the GCRM   

We had our FET last month and unfortuntatly it wasnt to be for us but we have 2 very special little 'hens' and we are very thankfully for them.
Best wishes to anyone on the Rollercoaster i really do hope and pray u all become parents one day Xx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies im headin to GCRM for first appointment in January. Was just wondering when I have to go for scans etc can someone do it here in Belfast? Do you have to pay extra for this?
Thank ladies, lovin this tread, so many positive reports re GCRM


----------



## dandygirl

Hi Twinagelsummy83

I've just replied to your post on the other thread but as you've specifically asked about the scanning here, GCRM work with Dr. Ralf Roberts in dundonald for the scanning and bloods, we booked him as soon as we started our drugs and GCRM gave us the dates to work with. He's lovely and we were generally up with him first thing in the morning, and he had the scan and blood results to GCRM around lunchtime, which meant that they were ringing me in the early afternoon with regards to progress (if that makes any sense!). Yes you have to pay for the scans and the bloods and this is an extra cost on top of the payment to gcrm, but we felt in great hands with him.

Best of luck with gcrm!

Dandygirl


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls can I just askhow u ladies collected ur drugs? Did u have to go over to gcrm for them or did they post them over to Belfast? 
Many thanks xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hi T

There's a company (I think the company is Home Healthcare or something liek that) that'll deliver them to your house in a cool container. GCRM will organise it all with you, just be aware that because we were outside belfast we found out that they couldn't guarantee a time of the day for delivery so we ended up being at home all day waiting on them, whereas if you're in belfast I think they can guarantee delivery in the morning. But in fairness it was all very straightforward and I think they only need 48 hours notice of delivery. But as I say GCRM will give them all your details so they will be in contact with you to arrange everything.

Hope that helps. Best of luck with your treatment.
D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

My goodness that's good!! Im in Glasgow at the minute, have appt withgcrmtomo! Nervous! ;-/ thanks for ur reply! Hope all is going well with u and the little one xx


----------



## dandygirl

Hiya T

How did you get on today with GCRM?

D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi D!
Got on really well! Doing the antagonist cycle so was able to start metformin today and hopefully stimming end of next week! They are so good and were really lovely us about theboys etc. Who was ur consultant when there? X


----------



## dandygirl

Hi TAM83

We were with Dr Marco who we were very impressed with, and was the complete opposite to the infamous Dr. Traubb! 

Have asked this on the gcrm board as well... r u having ur scans with Dr. Roberts in Dundonald?

D


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hey replied on other thread ;-) we had prof nelson and he was fab too! Xx


----------

